
Worthless Stock Certificates - Straubiz
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/05/worthless-stock-certificates.html
======
zandorg
I have a April 9th, 1990 Carolco bond certificate which paid for Rambo. It
hangs on the wall. The basic idea was inspiration to write a screenplay. The
bond was paid off, however, though Carolco eventually went under.

